# QUESTRAN OR LOMOTIL



## kclampkins (Jan 1, 2002)

HI, I HAVE IBS D AND I LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO HELP ME WITH IT AND NEED HELP FORM YOU AS OF NOW, I'M TAKING CALTRATE PURPLE, WITH GOO BUT NOT GRAT RESULT, AND I THING OF ASKING MY DOCTOR FOR SOME LOMOTIL OR QUESTRAN WHICH ONE IS BETTER FOR IBS D OR CAN I TAKE BOTH.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Have you tried cognitive behavioural therapy yet, it has mainly cured my diarrhea, I went from having it all day to getting it once a month or so.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you have just started the calcium it does take some time for the intestines to heal so you need to give it a bit more time. You can still take immodium with the calcium if you get diarrhea but working out the dose takes a little and we are here to help.Linda


----------



## FoodAllergyMom (Apr 16, 2001)

I don't know much about your symptoms. Are you another gall-bladder-free person? The Questran worked very well for me--I thank this board for helping me so much after my gall bladder was removed.I don't know anything about the other medication, but I'm sure someone else will. Good luck.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

kclampkins--I take both. These are the two meds my doctor prescribes for me for IBS-D. I take them on an as-needed basis. For instance, if I am eating away from home. I always carry both. The lomotil I need to take at least a half-hour before I eat. The Questran I mix with water or ice tea and drink before or with a meal. Usually I take only one at a time, but if I feel I need both, I take both. Usually, but not always, they are effective for me. I would say, when I use them together, they are effective about 95% of the time for me. But not as good as Lotronex.


----------



## AlwaysRunning (Apr 5, 2001)

Questron nearly killed me. Some people work well with it. The only suggestion I have is try everything and stick with what works best. That's not to say anything will actually "work", but some relief is better than none. I've been on almost everything, including lotronex, which gave me horrible headaches. What's good for one, is not for another. Search, talk to your doctor, and most importantly, LISTEN to your own body.


----------



## ouch! (Jan 3, 2001)

I've been taking Lomotil for about 5 years now, for bad attacks of IBS-D. It always works for me. It doesn't seem to bung me up like Immodium does ! It also takes away the cramping pains.Good Luck !


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I can't answer part of your question...but as a person who has been using Lomotil for many years, I can help you there.Lomotil has made my life a lot easier. I only take it 'as needed', not on a daily basis, and I have had pretty good results with it. It doesn't constipate me but it does give me a reprieve from running to the bathroom.


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

Is Lomotil a Rx or over the counter?


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

One word of advice.... LOMOTIL!!!!!!







Brandi


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Although questran is safe in short to medium term treatment, there are a handful of studies which suggest an increased risk of GI malignancy.Not to alarm anyone, this is only an slightly increased risk it is likely that in those individuals that had taken questran the tumours would have developed due to other reasons. Please search medline if unsure. My ref Martindale extra Pharmacopeia...ref questran adverse effects.For IBS and its chronic nature, I would not take questran myself, just to be safe,but then many people would not smoke, drink or drive etc. to avoid risks,Food for thought?


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

I took Questran with very little success. I use Lomotil with great success. If i am going out or having a D attack i take 2 pills with no side effects. It is not an OTC. I also take Donnatal for spasms. Give it a try.


----------



## PHILC (Jan 26, 2002)

I have an appt. with my doc. Tuesday, and am thinking of switching meds. I am now taking Levsin, Zoloft, and Caltrate Blue and doing ok.(I am IBS-D) I think the Zoloft is giving me the shakes and not keeping me calm as I should be.I was thinking of swicthing to Paxil and Questrain.Any thoughts?? Also I had dental work done last week and took some Vicoden. My gut has not felt that good in years!!!! How come?Thanks!!!!


----------



## christy26 (Jan 6, 2002)

I tried caltate..did nothing for me. I also tried Questran...it was like I had taken nothing..and I tried lomotil and that made me so dizzy & nauseous I could not even get off the couch. Immodium helps the best but does not always work these days.


----------

